# Sex on the beach



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I soaped sex on the beach from CS. Totally different that version we recieved in the swap (like that one) it smells like fresh pinapple-YUM! Anyhow, if knew it would discolor but tried a "Rose" color. Started out Orange..thought that was cool.









Now its a deep maroon. I wanted to photograph before wrapping but forgot. What do you think of my packaging idea? Cute, I think.









Here is my table as I thrash wrapping for this weekend's 2 day craft fair.








And a random photo I had to snap of some milk that got shoved to the back of the fridge for a few days..can you say Butterfat!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

How cute it that?! I love the novelty packaging idea!

Sara


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

SWEET! Mishael! You said they were cute but man those are CUTE! Have fun at the sale. Tammy


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

That is pretty neat packaging, love the labels too.

Autumn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Very Nice!! are you gona make butter?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Very, very pretty! I have a red mica that always fades to orange. Did you use titanium dioxide to get the white swirl?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Very cool.....love the little umbrella.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

OK....just to let you know there is nothing new under the sun, it was all the rage several years ago, except the little piece of soap was the shape of a surf board and I still have a case of the little umbrellas  

Cute cute though! Vicki


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Surf Board! Now that would be cute. Your so right it seems like everything has been thought of. I will say that I hadn't seen this yet and I was pleased with the idea...usually I'm swiping them from online-Hah! I just hope it will be different from other soap that may be there. No Titanium dioxide, Just pulled out the swirl soap before adding FO and color.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

That is some great looking soap! I love the packaging, too! 
Amanda


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Cute packaging!


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Cute. Nice looking soap.


----------

